# Another Flash Player post



## redsolja (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello, I am kinda new to FreeBSD, I used to work with Linux all this time. Since I installed FreeBSD I do not want to boot linux (or any other OS) anymore, BUT:

I need to figure out a way to browse websites with flash (e.g.: youtube videos) and be able to watch them. I have read the FreeBSD manual and all the options it suggests, I have searched the forums for like a week or so, and I am still not able to do it.

I DO NOT want to use a linux emulation, nor wine, I want to do it only by using BSD libs, players and whatever there is. I have tried the swfdec way but I always get this error when trying to view youtube videos: 
	
	



```
An error has occured, try again later
```
 As I see it this means that Firefox does find swfdec but it is unable to play it..

To sum things up, is there any reliable (or even not 100% reliable) way to play flash videos without using linux or windows emulation/libraries? Is there any guide to specifically instruct me how to do it?


----------



## bes (Feb 16, 2011)

You might want to try multimedia/quvi 

```
quvi URL --exec "/usr/local/bin/<your player> %u"
```


----------



## nakal (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm using graphics/gnash. This works at least with _some_ websites (youtube for example), but not with all.


----------



## redsolja (Feb 16, 2011)

> You might want to try multimedia/quvi
> 
> ```
> quvi URL --exec "/usr/local/bin/<your player> %u"
> ```



What exactly do you mean by <your player>? Do the web browsers fall into that category of "player"?

I want to be able to view some .swf videos and be able to view youtube videos as well. At least...

I am open to trying other browsers than firefox (even IE! :O). In fact I prefer not using Firefox as a web browser, but that's another story. I mention it, though, because there might be other browsers with built-in flash players (like google-chrome).

Anyway.


----------



## bes (Feb 16, 2011)

<your player> is a player, maybe mplayer, vlc, etc.
quvi supports 20+ video websites, including youtube and video.google.


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 18, 2011)

redsolja said:
			
		

> I am open to trying other browsers than firefox (even IE! :O). In fact I prefer not using Firefox as a web browser, but that's another story. I mention it, though, because there might be other browsers with built-in flash players (like google-chrome).



Chrome supports Flash because it bundles Adobe Flash Player, so it's actually the same thing as downloading it manually and installing it.


----------



## redsolja (Feb 22, 2011)

There is no one that knows how to handle what I said? I tried the one solution about gnash, it does work only at some swf files that I have on my pc, but certainly nothing works on youtube... About the google-chrome, I knew that but I thought it would be off-topic to mention it. Anyway, thanks?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 22, 2011)

Chrome (www/chromium) is in ports, and more porting efforts are underway .. so hardly off-topic to mention.


----------



## redsolja (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't know that such port exists. Although my system does not include it and I have no idea why... FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE p2. Where can I download it from?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 24, 2011)

You can't install Chromium from ports now, since it's marked 'forbidden' due to security vulnerabilities. The Handbook has a chapter on ports and packages.


----------



## redsolja (Feb 24, 2011)

So actually it was off-topic. Anyway this was not the issue, but if anyone knows any other way - combination of viewing flash videos without using linux compatiblity or wine. It appears that there isnt anyone atm. Have you got to suggest anything?


----------

